# I Am Stuck In a FRUMP



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I know ... _"Just find something you like to do, and do it!"_

I have been in the deepest frump for the past 18 months or longer. I have been trying to climb out of it, but the motivation just isn't there. I have two home hobby shops full of machines and tools, but no desire to get out there to use them. I swear there must be a BIG spider web spun across the entry doors ... the spiders are thinking, _"When that fat guy walks in next time, we've got him!"_

I am 63 now. Not "old" yet, but the world sure isn't what I thought it would be at this age. I have added a few things to my shops, in the hopes of getting excited again about working out there. I recently added a DeWalt planer, a Grizzly 20" helical planer, and a 48" 12 ga. sheet metal finger brake from Grizzly, as well as a big new dust collector, a small HFT lathe, and other things. 

I don't have that friend who stops by the shop. I normally work alone. Those red oak church pews are calling me, but I never seem to get the energy to mess with them. I have lots of material, a CNC router table and a CNC plasma table, etc. I recently acquired a nice powder coating machine, but now I have to buy (or build) an oven and a spray booth.

I spend a lot of time flipping though my "Eye Candy Store" (PINTEREST.COM) for ideas. People are so creative! I should probably just pick SOMETHING and say, _"I'm going to build THAT today!" _I even have a TIG welder on order through Northern Tools, but just like everything else, _"Delivery is delayed because of COVID!"_ I swear, it has become the universal excuse for poor customer service, poor job performance, and a glaring lack of intelligence.

Today is another day. I'm going to go grab some breakfast, and see if I can force myself to walk into the shops and stay there for a few hours, if only to sort things and clean up a bit. I do have some big projects I want to accomplish this year. MAYBE 2022 will be better.

Joe


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Get back out there. Clean the shop, organize stuff. Try making something you never made before. I have a big white board where I write a job/wish/improvements list. There is always something next to do.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been in a similar funk for the past two years. Some of it is due to medical issues of both my wife and me. I seem to spend excessive time driving to and from doctor's offices. It's easy to tell yourself there isn't really time to do anything because the day will be interrupted.

The funk is also the product of inertia. It seems like it will take too much effort to complete a project. Not that I don't have projects. I have a sketchbook full of ideas lying fallow on the pages.

But I think there is a solution. I was recently asked, "How do you write a book?" (I've written three.) The surprising answer that slipped off my tongue was, "Just Start."

It was an epiphany for me. "Just Start" has become my new motto. I don't have to think through a project (like cleaning my shop that has become overly cluttered); I just need to Start and let nature take its course.

No self-imposed deadlines for completion, no angst about moving towards a finish. All I have to do is Start, and things will naturally gravitate towards completion.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think there are a lot of us in that condition these days. Health issues for me, all linked to the cancer cure a decade ago. Turns out there are long term effects of chemo and radiation. And we've all been locked down. My doc said don't get sick because if I have another episode of pneumonia, I won't survive. 

My daughter now runs my consulting business because I lost my voice, and she's been in a frump as well. However, writing is a strong baseline skill, and I've taken it up again, and it's been nice feeling like I've done something every day. I write copy for her marketing, and long entries on facebook. Used to have letters to the editor published all the time, but I'm tired of politics, and the lines are drawn and people are entrenched, so fooey on them all.

My brother has written several novels (he's a retired rocket scientist--really) but I like writing nonfiction. Journalism was my trade for a long time, and yesterday I discovered that the guy who started as a reporter the same day I did, has been dead for 7 years. Wrote a nice piece about him on face book. So I'm reminded that life is short, and that Oliver's admonition applies. So I guess I'll just start.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you guys for sharing. Hi my name is Steve and I'm in a frump.
I know there's a few projects my wife would like, and I have a few things I would like to try just for fun and experience. But getting started is hard. The virus lockdowns have been a partial contributor, so has moving house late last year (and consequently sorting everything out again), then Christmas, and it feels like tackling anything is a mountain rather than a molehill.
I think I need to apply the "Just Start"™ method just to do something in the garage to break the inertia. It helps to know I'm not the only one though, so I appreciate the postings.
I think no deadlines, or even anything I have to have done will help free me up, although I do like to pick a project to have a "motivator", so we shall see. It might be as simple as breaking it down to smaller pieces.


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

It sounds like clinical depression and there is medication for that. I suffer myself and sometimes find it hard to get motivated. 

I love motor racing and have often headed to an event only to get half way and then decide I am not really interested and turn around and go home.

Once I get started on a project though I seem to forget the depression and surprise my self what I have achieved. How about asking around if there is anyone who would like to learn from you how to use some of the equipment you have. I am sure there is are folks who have a project but little skill and few tools who would love a mentor to get them started.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

GerryAttrick said:


> How about asking around if there is anyone who would like to learn from you how to use some of the equipment you have. I am sure there is are folks who have a project but little skill and few tools who would love a mentor to get them started.


I do like the idea, but with this covid bogeyman and all ... people are AFRAID to get too close to each other. My own cousin in Florida is 82. She got the jabs, and I have not. so she said, _"I guess we will never be able to see each other again, since you won't get the vaccines..."_

This thread is NOT about the jabs, but it does address the FEAR that so many people have in this mass hysteria about what is essentially the common cold, or the common flu. No one is going to want to come into my shop with this _*unclean ogre*_ walking around inside. 😕

I really DO have one goal for this year. I want to build a giant wind sculpture that will be seen from the main highway. I have studied the work of *Anthony Howe*. His You Tube Videos show his magnificent work. I want to make at least ONE of these before I die.

Joe


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Cncest said:


> Get back out there. Clean the shop, organize stuff. Try making something you never made before. I have a big white board where I write a job/wish/improvements list. There is always something next to do.


I headed out to the shop early this morning, confident that I would start!

Then I saw three guys dragging cables (?) across my property. Hot Diggity Dog! My *Fiber Optic Internet* is FINALLY being installed! I have waited 10 years and 7 months for this to happen!

So of course I got involved in the project, which I probably should have avoided. Now I am sitting here with the usual aching back, and trying to wrap up loose ends. I ordered four USB monitors today from Best Buy. I teach DesignEdge software online via ZOOM, but I also go out to remote locations and do on-site training. So between the monitor order and the FioS project, I didn't make it to my shop again.

Joe


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Gaffboat said:


> "Just Start."


It sounds easy.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I get that way after the holidays. No deadlines so not much incentive to make things beyond the few winter orders that come in, when I should be making inventory. I lost a lot of $$ by not having multiples made of certain things. The holiday deadlines made me plan and get things out. I do best after procrastinating and then having to produce. Took a week off and now I have to do the "just start" thing that has been mentioned. A little bit at a time and then you get engrossed and the ideas start flowing.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been house-bound except for doctor's appointments from January 2020 until Christmas 2021. I have that frump but have decided to "just start".

I went Saturday to pick up a new spindle and VFD from a guy that had it for sale. I got home and got a call from a customer that could not get his CNC control software to run. The battery in his CNC control laptop swoll up. The computer starts and you can start the CNC control software but then the program locks up and you can not do anything in the controller program. You can start other programs but they also lock up and can't be used. He got a new computer yesterday. I scheduled an all-day session for Wednesday to get the new computer set up. I'm counting both of those for Saturday.

Of course Sunday I had to watch football and rest up for everything else I'm going to do.

Today I tried to get my van inspected so I could update the registration on it and the high mount stop light is out. I spent the rest of the day looking online for one. Now I'm waiting for Ford to get back to me on availability. So I did, kind of, get something done today, I think. At least I'm counting that! 

So, tomorrow I will be downloading everything I need to get the new computer set up to get his CNC running again. So tomorrow I can count that as something!

Then Wednesday I'll go to his shop for the day and reinstall everything on his new computer. It is a next wave machine so everything will have to be re-registered before he can use it. Wednesday will probably be a long day. I'm hoping I get everything working. I should get at least 2 points for that.

I would like to get the part from Ford Thursday so I can install it and go get the van inspected. Then I'll be able to register it that night. If I have to wait I plan on getting in the shop and "just start" cleaning it up. It is a major mess right now and you can't even move in there without rearranging tools or benches.

Just Start! You will be glad you did.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Speakng of brake lights, my right rear light is out, been to the dealer for repairs twice now and it wasn't done. Looks like a shorted wire to me, and one mechanic said the wire harness is fried. Needs a new harness. But the dealer guarantee is up in about 50 days and I think they don't really want to change the harness. I think electrical repairs are the trickiest of repairs because it can be a short anywhere. That will keep me off the streets and out of trouble for Thursday. Also have to make sure I can run an AV presentation someone did on their apple tablet. No standard connectors for Apple, so it's a crap shoot.

My daughter has a client who is stuck. 4 kids and a husband who doesn't really know how to interact with parents. He's an ex cop, and comes on way too strong with parents of the kids his eye doctor wife is trained to treat. Got my brain in gear and wrote a long piece on what might be done. I'm not much for work that makes me sweat, like to make my living with my brain instead. So by my standard, I got a lot done. 

I do have to install software on our senior group's laptop. Someone banged it around and killed the hard drive. Had it replaced with a 500 gb solid state drive, and man, is if fast. Boots in a few seconds, apps run lickity split too. Got to find my copy of Power Point in a recent version. Hope I can install it without too much hassle. Going to download irfanview and Media Player classic. Both are free and are great to use.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Geez!! After reading these posts from you guys I felt like sticking my head in the sand too. It seems like depression is on a roll these days. I honestly feel the same way the moment I wake up so I don't get out of bed for at least another five minutes. Really though, the feelings you exhibit are throughout society these days as a result of, for the most part, the virus ( no, it's not just like the common cold, Joe ) and the on-going political stuff in the U.S. Of course, here where I am it can also be the weather that turns people down. ( minus 20C this morning ). Just think of it as swimming. If you're not making the effort, you'll sink. If you sink, you may drown. So keep stroking. The crawl, the back stroke, even the dog paddle. Just keep moving. Do anything to stay afloat. Me, I'm going out for a walk and see how long it takes to get frostbite. With the wind, it's -25c or so. I should be able to last about 15 minutes. Happy routing!!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

maybe think of making a gift for someone, could be small or large. it could be a "thank you" for something they did for you, or just a gift. its always is nice to give somebody a gift, makes me feel better. and, it will put your talents to use...

i guess that sometimes brightening up somebody elses day, can brighten up your day!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

TimPa said:


> maybe think of making a gift for someone, could be small or large. it could be a "thank you" for something they did for you, or just a gift. its always is nice to give somebody a gift, makes me feel better. and, it will put your talents to use...
> 
> i guess that sometimes brightening up somebody elses day, can brighten up your day!


Now there's an idea I can get behind. I'll make a picture frame special for my sweetheart.


----------



## arvind (Jun 23, 2011)

The Hobbyist said:


> I know ... _"Just find something you like to do, and do it!"_
> 
> I have been in the deepest frump for the past 18 months or longer. I have been trying to climb out of it, but the motivation just isn't there. I have two home hobby shops full of machines and tools, but no desire to get out there to use them. I swear there must be a BIG spider web spun across the entry doors ... the spiders are thinking, _"When that fat guy walks in next time, we've got him!"_
> 
> ...


Hi
All that equipment. It appears you enjoy buying than working. If you have any unfinished projects take care of them. That’s what I intent to do. 
I wish I was close by to inspire and get inspired


----------



## jake46 (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks to all who posted on this topic. I, too, have a nice workshop in the basement (it even featured in Wood Magazine late last year) but I have been idle for a long time. I was diagnosed with multiple myeloma in 2019 and went through a stem cell transplant in 2019, coinciding with the first Covid lockdown. No real desire to do anything. 

Until late last summer, when my grandson (17) got a project directive from school, and decided he wanted to build something with his Saba (Hebrew for grandpa). He chose to build a two-seater Adirondack bench with a table for a homeless shelter in his neighborhood, and since he's a woodworking novice, I helped him find a design, figure out the materials list, and off we went to Menards to buy the lumber (all pine). The design is a simple one, and he was able to do a lot of the work. With strict supervision, he chop-sawed and ripped the lumber to size, did the layout, sanding, drilling, screwing, etc. I only helped with the rounding routing (I was apprehensive about his fingers being close to a spinning router bit). We finished the bench with General Finishes top coat, and it came out quite nice. Then he said he wanted to dedicate it to a lady at the shelter who had since passed away, so I was motivated to fire up my little 3018 Fox Alien CNC and carve a memorial plaque, which replaced the brace in the front under the table.

I don't know if this project will get me out of my "frump" - but I know it certainly helped to forget it for the duration. So if you have grandkids, guys and gals, drop a hint that you're willing to help with a project - it may help you, too.


----------



## jake46 (Aug 26, 2020)

Edited some text...


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

arvind said:


> Hi
> All that equipment. It appears you enjoy buying than working. If you have any unfinished projects take care of them. That’s what I intent to do.
> I wish I was close by to inspire and get inspired


Well, it is *easier* to buy than to dive into a project, for sure. I do want to take another run at it this year. I still need one thing that will give me a boost of enthusiasm. 

I am now shopping for a good powder coat oven and spray booth combination. Eastwood Tools has a set for about $10K. I'd jump on that if it were *larger. *4x4 is not a lot of space for larger things but then ... since I am not making ANYTHING, I guess I am just using that as an excuse. If I get myself bank into it, and sell lots of stuff that can fit into THAT oven, then I might see the income to get a *larger* oven ... perhaps _next year?_

I am going to a doctor very soon to check out this old body. I seem to run out of steam WAY too soon. I get up with all kinds of enthusiasm, but even after what I consider to be adequate sleep, I am nodding off only a few hours later. I know it is due in large part to a glaring lack of exercise. So I will start walking again just as soon as some good old American chemistry lowers my blood pressure below *walking time bomb* status, according to my previous doctor. 

Also, my 2022 "BIG PROJECT" is still on my mind, a 'YUGE wind sculpture that will sit on my property and be seen both day and night from the main highway about 3/10ths of a mile away. The TIG welder I ordered from Northern Tool should be here soon, and THAT is something I want to get working right away. It will be littered with small glass hobby mirrors, and lit by colored spotlights from below. so at night, it should be spectacular, even in a slow breeze, or no air movement at all.

Yes, this is "metal art" and not really a topic for a ROUTER FORUM, but I truly do enjoy the *input* here from you guys with a LOT more experience. My 5'x10' CNC router table is 1/2 completed. I was building the VAC table surface for it when something ... _it is always something_ ... tore me away from the project. That is something else I'd like to have up and running by April or so if possible.

Joe


----------



## jwayne (Mar 10, 2014)

The Hobbyist said:


> I know ... _"Just find something you like to do, and do it!"_
> 
> I have been in the deepest frump for the past 18 months or longer. I have been trying to climb out of it, but the motivation just isn't there. I have two home hobby shops full of machines and tools, but no desire to get out there to use them. I swear there must be a BIG spider web spun across the entry doors ... the spiders are thinking, _"When that fat guy walks in next time, we've got him!"_
> 
> ...





The Hobbyist said:


> I know ... _"Just find something you like to do, and do it!"_
> 
> I have been in the deepest frump for the past 18 months or longer. I have been trying to climb out of it, but the motivation just isn't there. I have two home hobby shops full of machines and tools, but no desire to get out there to use them. I swear there must be a BIG spider web spun across the entry doors ... the spiders are thinking, _"When that fat guy walks in next time, we've got him!"_
> 
> ...


I hate to say it ,. . .but, that "do nothing bug" has got me bad.also. . . .But for me it's been 3yrs. (since heart transplant) Oh sure, I get a small 'tailwind' but it fizzles out as soon as I have to look for something. . So many projects and ideas bouncing around upstairs but nothing taking root !


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Turning 63 in about 16 days or so. Retired as a Communications Lineman of 42 years 1.5 years ago. I work with a group of Church Boy Scouts that are called Royal Rangers. This Church scouting program keeps me very busy. I made 14 cedar carved plaques and 16 cedar lanterns and 7 wooden canteens this past 3 weeks. Just got a Big Tent Wood stove for a 16x16 canvas marquee tent and burnt the stove in today. I didn't do a single wood working project... HA! Going to go camping in a Big ole Bat Cave next Friday and Saturday with 60 Royal Rangers. We are in Missouri near Springfield Branson area. Covid is on all the news stations, but you can't really tell it's here. Folks are still living their lives and going and doing. I got in a funk when I divorced my wife 36 years ago. Couldn't even go out in the work shop..... then after a couple of years remarried her and enjoy woodworking again. Between Church, Rangers great family and retirement my Funk days have been defunked. Don't get me wrong. When covid first came out it stressed me out as well. Thankfully that is behind me. Get er done! I make more gifts than anything. It's fun!


----------



## Souza1969 (Jan 19, 2021)

The Hobbyist said:


> I know ... _"Just find something you like to do, and do it!"_
> 
> I have been in the deepest frump for the past 18 months or longer. I have been trying to climb out of it, but the motivation just isn't there. I have two home hobby shops full of machines and tools, but no desire to get out there to use them. I swear there must be a BIG spider web spun across the entry doors ... the spiders are thinking, _"When that fat guy walks in next time, we've got him!"_
> 
> ...


 Do something simple that you can give to another person as a gift. Bird feeders are always my go to when I'm in the frump slump. It'll keep you busy, get some run time on those machines and you'll put a smile on someone's face when you give it to them. I made this feeder yesterday, painted it last night and Saturday my sister in law will have a new addition to her self made aviary backyard. You have to keep moving, moss doesn't grow on anything in motion.....including people! 


Happy 2022!


----------



## Morticeman (Mar 19, 2015)

The Hobbyist said:


> I know ... _"Just find something you like to do, and do it!"_
> 
> I have been in the deepest frump for the past 18 months or longer. I have been trying to climb out of it, but the motivation just isn't there. I have two home hobby shops full of machines and tools, but no desire to get out there to use them. I swear there must be a BIG spider web spun across the entry doors ... the spiders are thinking, _"When that fat guy walks in next time, we've got him!"_
> 
> ...


You probably won't like this, especially if you're not a Christian.
"God gave you a spirit NOT OF FEAR, but of POWER, LOVE and a sound mind". (2TIM 1:7)

Things "in motion" tend to stay in motion and things not in motion tend to stay "not in motion". You're in control.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

MarkJonesRanger said:


> Turning 63 in about 16 days or so. Retired as a Communications Lineman of 42 years 1.5 years ago. I work with a group of Church Boy Scouts that are called Royal Rangers. This Church scouting program keeps me very busy. I made 14 cedar carved plaques and 16 cedar lanterns and 7 wooden canteens this past 3 weeks. Just got a Big Tent Wood stove for a 16x16 canvas marquee tent and burnt the stove in today. I didn't do a single wood working project... HA! Going to go camping in a Big ole Bat Cave next Friday and Saturday with 60 Royal Rangers. We are in Missouri near Springfield Branson area. Covid is on all the news stations, but you can't really tell it's here. Folks are still living their lives and going and doing. I got in a funk when I divorced my wife 36 years ago. Couldn't even go out in the work shop..... then after a couple of years remarried her and enjoy woodworking again. Between Church, Rangers great family and retirement my Funk days have been defunked. Don't get me wrong. When covid first came out it stressed me out as well. Thankfully that is behind me. Get er done! I make more gifts than anything. It's fun!


Maybe this wood stove video will warm you guys up. Updated the video with some stuff.
Colorado Cylinder Stove Alpine - YouTube


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Morticeman said:


> You probably won't like this, especially if you're not a Christian.
> "God gave you a spirit NOT OF FEAR, but of POWER, LOVE and a sound mind". (2TIM 1:7)
> 
> Things "in motion" tend to stay in motion and things not in motion tend to stay "not in motion". You're in control.


I agree with you. Also, there is the parable about the "talents" given to three men, and the test of whether or not those talents were used for good.

Five Lessons for Our Lives from the Parable of the Talents


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

MarkJonesRanger said:


> Maybe this wood stove video will warm you guys up.


Is this a TEOTWAWKI stove? Or is this for heating the garage? Or???

Joe


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Morticeman


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Morticeman , welcome to the forum.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Its been a tough last two years. Family deaths, family health issues, lose of clear purpose, and the list continues. But there is always a light at the end of the tunnel no matter how dim. 

Making custom animations for Twitch friends has been a ton of fun and has been pulling me out of my dark place. Hopefully, this brings a smile to someone out there that needs it. I had a lot of fun making it. Hope everyone finds something to help them over these times.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks made me smile. Sometimes me and that frog have a lot in common. In 5 days we will be camping over night in a Big ole Bat Cave , It's time to get the Big Bat Cave campout stuff out and redo the 6 golden treasure chests the boys search for in the cave then bring them back to me so they can share in the devotion and get a gift out of the big treasure chest....(pocket knife, metal match, light, caribener etc...) Also need to review the rappelling video as we do that down the face of the cave and get the flint and steel stuf ready. Here is a video from last years campout. Been camping in that cave once a year for 25 years! 
Big Bat Cave 2021 (tzo.com)
I may make up some Bat Cave medallions to give out as "I did that stuff" 50 of them will take me a bit of time. I think making them out of 3/8 red cedar using the CNC and burning in the graphics with the laser. I need to get busy!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

That looks like so much fun. I am a little too heavy now to go rappelling but it was always a thrill. Nothing like that first leaning out into empty space and trusting your rope. 

Hope everyone has a great time and brings everyone closer to your faith.


----------



## redrake1944 (Oct 30, 2021)

Thanks for the great topic and comments. They're great! Like Tom, I have had a rough time from the effects of cancer and radiation/chemo treatments. I'm very limited in walking and standing which limits me greatly - especially at the wood lathe. But, about a month ago I just STARTED!!! And I'm on my second gift. It hurts. It's slow. But I've STARTED. It feels good. Spring, hurry up.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

It sure looks like a lot of fun for everyone. To be always remembered as time goes by. I admire you for the time you put in to have this event.
I don't know where you get your energy. I certainly couldn't keep up the pace. Could you tell me where that is? Not that I would ever go there but I'm always interested in where people go and what they do in their leisure time. As well, I've always wondered why the people on this forum seldom identify themselves as any more than "Joe Brown from Texas" or " Orville Smith from Iowa". Maybe I'm alone in my thinking but I like knowing approximately where people are from and what part of their country they live their lives in. Not for any ulterior motive but just to have a little insight into what their part of their country is like. It also helps when some of us are searching for help or item sources.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

thomas1389 said:


> It sure looks like a lot of fun for everyone. To be always remembered as time goes by. I admire you for the time you put in to have this event.
> I don't know where you get your energy. I certainly couldn't keep up the pace. Could you tell me where that is? Not that I would ever go there but I'm always interested in where people go and what they do in their leisure time. As well, I've always wondered why the people on this forum seldom identify themselves as any more than "Joe Brown from Texas" or " Orville Smith from Iowa". Maybe I'm alone in my thinking but I like knowing approximately where people are from and what part of their country they live their lives in. Not for any ulterior motive but just to have a little insight into what their part of their country is like. It also helps when some of us are searching for help or item sources.


 45 minutes NE of Springfield Missouri near Morgan, MO. I just sat down to design those medallions on the computer. Been napping on the couch! This retirement like is pretty good!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

One way to rev up activity in the shop, learn a new skill. This engraver just arrived. Finally got past the chinese menu's, I found it quite capable. Still learning/fine tuning.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Well. Having just gotten home to recover from a heart attack, I'm not ALLOWED to go out and potter for a few weeks.
For those that have experienced such joys, were there any types of projects or anything you found that helped you ease back into it?
I know the options are endless and it depends on your skill levels and equipment available, but if anyone has any pointers I would appreciate it.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Drop by a local church and see if they have a program for kids there. Make cool stuff they can give to the boys and girls. That could be plaques, boxes, lanterns, canteens, unaboxes or just about any kind of thing they could use. I like the fast and easy projects. I worked 42 years climbing poles and going under houses so money is not needed to make it worth it. I just like giving the gifts. Gave out 3 maple canteens in appreciation to 3 men that have spent 20 plus years working with boys in a church scouting type organization. Most will pay for materials and expenses if they ask can I do anything to help. There is all kinds of neat stuff one can do. 

Here is a canteen video from 2 weeks ago.
Wooden Canteens of Maple and Pine air dried lumber - YouTube 

I hope you have a fast recovery so you can get out and make some cool stuff! I forgot to mention one can make things for others at a donation price. Made some 23 lanterns last year of those 16 went for a fundraiser that brought in $600.00 they got a great deal and the local program got 600.00 bucks. It's all good stuff and it makes for good feelings all around. Lot's of needs these days and lots of people will still say thanks!


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

I got started on those medallions tonight. Made a jig to hold a 2.75" board by 20" long to cut them out of. I think I made close to 80 of them last year with no jig so I figured it was time to make a jig to save some work securing them to the table faster. May make a video on this process as well. I had forgotten how to do it since last year. HA! Had to go back and relearn how I did it before. Made a video on that to remind me next time when I forget. 

Something funny. Some one asked me who my Pastor was. I couldn't tell them his name to save my life for about 5 minutes. GRIN! It finally came to me. Frog hitting the wall thing!


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Cncest said:


> One way to rev up activity in the shop, learn a new skill. This engraver just arrived. Finally got past the chinese menu's, I found it quite capable. Still learning/fine tuning.


Is this for etching metal plates? I have not done any of that yet.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @redrake1944


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hope you have a swift recovery Steve @1fizgig


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

MarkJonesRanger said:


> Is this for etching metal plates? I have not done any of that yet.


It is a KT-QD02 Pneumatic Dot Peen Marking Machine. It will engrave text and graphics on all types of metal. I will post additional information in a separate post.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

old55 said:


> Hope you have a swift recovery Steve @1fizgig


Thank Ross


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Today, after waiting some eight months ... I finally got the home backup 20Kw generator serviced, and it is working again. $4,200.00 later, of course. 😲

Every day, I try to _get up ... get moving _(reference to the 70's disco song) and something always seems to get in the way. I was going to drop in on an old country doctor today, to see about renewing the Rx for blood pressure meds. UGH! Getting old SUCKS! I didn't make it today, so if I live through the weekend, I will try to drop in on him on Monday or Tuesday.

I am currently looking to add a powder coat booth and oven to my shop. I think that will be _"you know ... the thing"_ that pushes me to get back into the game. I sure could use a helper. I cannot afford to employ someone full-time or even part-time, but I could pay someone to put in a few hours here and there. My neighbor's son was great, but he is grown up now, out of college, and he is now his own contractor. Good for him! But he doesn't have time to do "small projects" now.

Tomorrow is another day.

Joe


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The Hobbyist said:


> ... I sure could use a helper. I cannot afford to employ someone full-time or even part-time, but I could pay someone to put in a few hours here and there. My neighbor's son was great, but he is grown up now, out of college, and he is now his own contractor. Good for him! But he doesn't have time to do "small projects" now.
> 
> Joe


I know what you mean about a helper. I turn 79 in about 3 weeks and I recently had to practically go into a fist fight with a cardiologist to stop blood thinner meds prescribed for what turned out to be a mis-diagnosis. Now I get by with just a baby aspirin.

As to a helper, I'd suggest you hire a teen ager. I'd contact a local school that has a wood shop. Or you could just start asking around, church is a good place to start, for a young person who'd like a part time job as a helper in the shop. Let them know you're going to teach them woodworking, especially safety issues. Get them a good dust mask and safety glasses and make sure your insurance covers them. If you pay more than $1,000 you should file a 1099, which is really easy and will CYA in many ways.

I found a great hispanic family that started doing yard work for us on an occasional basis. He has sons who would probably be very happy to have part tie work. And you might also find a kid who would like to make projects of his own, for which he wouldn't be paid, but would use your tools. That will get you out in the shop. You can find a stool to sit on when you run out of steam. 

I'm about to hire a guy to rebuild part of the patio cover that the wind destroyed last year. He's not over expensive but man, he's reliable and does a good job, but I not only pay his fee, but usually add a substantial thank you tip. Got to take good care of good people.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> I know what you mean about a helper. I turn 79 in about 3 weeks and I recently had to practically go into a fist fight with a cardiologist to stop blood thinner meds prescribed for what turned out to be a mis-diagnosis. Now I get by with just a baby aspirin.
> 
> As to a helper, I'd suggest you hire a teen ager. I'd contact a local school that has a wood shop. Or you could just start asking around, church is a good place to start, for a young person who'd like a part time job as a helper in the shop. Let them know you're going to teach them woodworking, especially safety issues. Get them a good dust mask and safety glasses and make sure your insurance covers them. If you pay more than $1,000 you should file a 1099, which is really easy and will CYA in many ways.
> 
> ...



My home is rather remote, being 7 miles from "town." Finding a teenager, even an older teenager who has a car is difficult. The thing about helpers is, the ones who are WORTHY of hire already *have* jobs, and the ones who are alcoholics, or oxycodone junkies, or meth heads, or parolees, etc. *aren't worth %$^&. *

I hired a guy to come here to power wash the house in the summer. I provided the power washer, and the gasoline, and everything. He showed up in a beat up old car, with his pregnant girlfriend, and a child, and a baby, and two dogs. He spent more time checking on his family, smoking cigarettes and updating his Facebook status than he did actually working. I told him I did not need him to come back again.

Another worker was a "friend of a friend" who turned out to be an oxycodone junkie. He was friendly enough, and he worked hard, but almost TOO HARD, as I kept telling him to SLOW DOWN. Turns out he was running on some drug or another (Speed?) and his hyper movements resulted in an accident that my homeowners insurance thankfully picked up. He also ripped off several expensive tools that turned up in the local pawn shops.

I hired a friend, and HIS FRIEND to come into my come to remove carpeting and lay down solid maple tongue and groove flooring throughout the home. Okay, my friend KNEW what he was doing, but it quickly became evident that HIS FRIEND did NOT know how to read a measuring tape! Once I determined that, I let my friend call out the board measurements. I cut them with a good miter saw, and we handed them to the third man who COULD reliably nail them into place with a nail gun and a mallet. It all worked out.

I hired another young couple to pull weeds, SIX FOOT TALL WEEDS from all around my property. It was blazing hot, and I knew it would be a lot of work, so I paid them VERY well. Even so, they took three full days for both of them to pull the weeds, and when the job was done, it looked great.

NOW I have a 60 gallon power sprayer I tow behind my mower. The gravel driveway, the region around the home and the large gravel patches around both workshops and the 600 foot gravel driveway all get regular *"KILL EVERYTHING"* treatments  I'll probably die of cancer, but the property will look nice for the funeral.

When I picked up those 100+ 16-foot red oak church pews (for future projects  ) I hired two friends, and a guy who used to detail my truck. I asked him if he knew of another available worker, as I figured it would take five guys two days to disassemble and carry out all of this lumber.

Well ... he did. This guy was your typical inner-city Hispanic gang banger, with the sagging pants, the tattoos, the shaved head, etc. Still, he SEEMED coherent and capable, so I hired him. During the course of work, a syringe fell out of his hoodie pocket. He just picked it up and tucked it into his pocket without comment. I later asked the guy who brought him along if he was a diabetic. _"No... He just has some problems..." _😬 Well, he DID the work with no complaints, and I DID pay him, but three days later, the BRAND NEW 18-foot car carrier we used to transport the planks was ripped off from my property... my REMOTE property that cannot be seen from the highway I cannot _PROVE it_, but ...

So I am VERY leery about hiring someone as a casual worker.

Joe


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a regular worker some years ago who had been a gang banger type. Looked like rough trade. He was, however, a diligent worker over a summer. In fact he was so good I recommended to a friend whose company makes aircraft parts from exotic materials. Later, the company became a ESOT, he split ownership among all his employees and so far as I know, they all did really well financially. He told me once that he'd cleaned up his act because he saw that he'd become an important role model for his nephew. Family motivated him. Wish he were still around. You can't always tell.


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

Boy can I relate. Lost my wife to cancer in Nov after a 11 month battle. No children. Between visits to various doctors, hospitals, clinics for chemo, radiation, and endless MRI's, CT scans, surgery for spinal collapse, lawnmowing for 3 acres (yes had some help from neighbors) had to put all woodworking projects on hold. Now that she's gone, I am still shop limited as I am committed to taking care of our Scottish Terrier, 100% a mama's boy. (Any Scottie owners here will understand, they're very demanding of you time, and yes, he comes first). That being said, I also have many, many projects planned, mostly in my head, and not yet committed to paper. Anyway Hobbyist, good luck.


----------



## Old Ray (Feb 19, 2021)

This a what I am having blast doing, piece of brazillian cherry, a little v carve, a little pocket, a little actual router as well,  
Ray


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

fishin&routin said:


> Boy can I relate. Lost my wife to cancer in Nov after a 11 month battle. No children. Between visits to various doctors, hospitals, clinics for chemo, radiation, and endless MRI's, CT scans, surgery for spinal collapse, lawnmowing for 3 acres (yes had some help from neighbors) had to put all woodworking projects on hold. Now that she's gone, I am still shop limited as I am committed to taking care of our Scottish Terrier, 100% a mama's boy. (Any Scottie owners here will understand, they're very demanding of you time, and yes, he comes first). That being said, I also have many, many projects planned, mostly in my head, and not yet committed to paper. Anyway Hobbyist, good luck.


You have been through one of the hardest things we can experience in this life. That would put me in a Frump for a long time. Yet those family pets sure are a comfort. We lost one of our very best Shelties last month. She was one of the best pets we have ever had. Get out in that shop and make some dust! So many rewards can be found that process.
Take care and really good care of that Scottish Terrier!


----------

